# Spiel beim Moonraker



## henry77 (30. August 2004)

Hi,

ist es eigentlich normal, dass der Hinterbau meines Moonrakers ein wenig Spiel hat? Wieviel spielt darf das im Normal haben?... Merke es in schnell gefahrenen Kurven auf Asphalt deutlich. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Traue der Sache nicht mehr ganz...

Greetz

Henry77


----------



## King-Steve (2. September 2004)

Hi,
habe auch ein Moonraker, ist gerade aus deinen genannten Gründen zur Zeit bei BW zur reparatur.   Bei mit fing es man Lenkkopf mit spiel an. Dann knarrte der  Hinterbau. Und zuguter letzt knarrte es auch noch wenn ich richtig Druck auf die Pedale gab aus richtung Tretlager.  

In Werkstatt hat nach Prüfung ergeben, daß die Lagerschalen im Rahmen Arbeiten. Solltes du mal Prüfen.

Wenn mein Moonraker  wieder kommt kann ich näheres dazu ausführen.

Ich hoffe geholfen zuhaben.

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henry77 (3. September 2004)

cool, hat ja doch noch jemand geantwortet, ich glaub ich geh mal zu meim Händler und lass das mal begutachten. 
Wie hat sich das bei dir mit dem Lenkkopfspiel bemerkbar gemacht? Knarzen beim Bremsen? Das ist nämlich bei mir der Fall...  

Ich glaub meine Karre gehört eh so langsam in den Wintercheck. Die Zugstufe  meiner Mamba-Federgabel sagt auch schon nichts mehr...  


Greetz

Henry77


----------



## King-Steve (5. September 2004)

Hi, 

ja vorne das Spiel knakte beim Bremsen und klapperte bei unebener Streckenführung  . Bei BW arbeiten sie dran und dann wird alles wieder gut  Wenn du die Vorderbremse ziehst und leicht vor und zurück siebst müsstes du merken ob du Spiel im Lenkkopf hast. Kann aber auch sei das es nur nachgestellt werden muß, wenn das nicht geht werden es wohl die Lagerschalen sein. laut BW sollte mein Händler die Schalen einkleben, hat er dann auch, hat aber nicht lange gehalten. 
Ich fahre das ganze Jahr durch, also auch im Winter und man hat mir gesagt das es die unterschiedlichen Ausdehnungskoefiezenten( oder so)  sind da sich das Alu (Lagerschalen) bei den Temperaturen stärker zusammen zieht als das Carbon.klingt eigentlich logisch, nun werden ewentuell größere Lagerschalen eingepresst.( laut händler) Ich lass mich mal überraschen.
Fährst du auch im Winter? Nach wievie KM hat sich das Problem eingestellt?

Steve


----------



## henry77 (7. September 2004)

Hi King-Steve,

fahr nicht im Winter, dafür ist mir meine Mondfahrzeug zu schade    und ich hab noch nen Spinningbike an dem ich mich austoben kann...  
Das mit dem Lagerspiel im Lenkkopf ist bei mir nicht so tragisch wie es sich bei Dir anhört, muss glaub ich auch mal wieder den Steuersatz nachziehen, hab so ne Acros Mamba Doppelbrückengabel...
Aber das mit dem Hinterbau werde ich in der Winterpause mal checken lassen, fahr grad mit meim alten Stumpjumper, da ich im Moment mehr Strasse fahre und keine Kohle für eventuelle Reparaturen habe... Ausserdem "hören" sich deine Probs heftiger an, bei mir knarzt nichts im Hinterbaubereich oder aus dem Tretlager... soweitsogut... kannst mir ja berichten wies bei dir ausgegangen ist

Thanx

Henry77


----------



## King-Steve (10. September 2004)

Hi, Henry77

habe mein Bike   wieder bekommen alles wieder OK.  
Zu deinem Hinterbau kann ich dir sagen vieleicht liegt es an den Buchsen vom Dämpfer, war bei mir so hat Bergwerk kostenlos ersetzt (RESPEKT).
Ich habe auch die Acros Mamba FR, meine eingeklebten Lagerschalen waren OK aber die Zapfen befestigung von Acros war veraltet. Ich hatte noch zwei Einzel-Zapfen die die Lagerschale oben und unten zusammenhalten, macht Acros nicht mehr, ist jetzt ein Teil mit duchgehender Stange, das zieht die Lagerschalen gleichmäßiger an und lässt sich wohl auch besser einstellen.
Gab es auch kostenlos (RESPEKT an Bergwerk das nenne ich Service)   
Mein Bike ist auch auf der BW-Seite (unter Service/Bilder ) zu sehen. Schick doch auch mal ein Foto zu BW ist eine tolle Sache finde ich. 

Bis dann Steve


----------



## henry77 (13. September 2004)

Na das hört sich ja gut an!
Zu meinen Dämpferbuchsen kann ich sagen: Ich glaube das hängt bei mir auch damit zusammen, dass ich dieses Jahr von einem SID auf nen DT swiss gewechselt hab und der ja andere Dämpferbuchsen hat, bei denen der Dämpfer frei gelagert ist und die Querkräfte nicht aufnimmt, hmmm  Seitdem hab ichs auch bemerkt.

Zur Mamba: Ich fahre auch noch die Version mit 2 Zapfen...sitmmt ist irgendwie ein Scheiss, aber werde meine über den Winter sowieso mal zu Acros in den Service schicken, da irgendwie die Zugstufe nicht mehr greift und nach 2,5 Jahren vielleicht auch mal ein Service nötig ist. Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich das mit den Zapfen auch mal auswechseln.
Wie bist du eigentlich zufrieden mit deiner Mamba. Also bei mir ist nach nem halben Jahr gleich mal ein Rohr gerissen. Hab ich glücklicherweise beim putzen gemerkt bevors gefährlich wurde. Dann hab ich Anfang des Jahres, nochmal Ärger mit dem Teil gehabt, da meine Version so weiche Schrauben am Vorbau hatte, die sich beim Verstellen des Neigungswinkels des Vorbaus gleichmal rundgedreht haben und ich das komplette Oberteil einschicken musste um die Sache wieder zu trennen, Dafür ham se mir dann auch noch ordentlich Kohle abgeknöpft...und jetzt das mit der Zugstufe... und ich fahr nicht besonders viel mit dem Rad und auch kein Hardcoreeinsatz, da ich mich eh nich mehr trau mit dem Rad zu jumpen... hab also so langsam kein Bock mehr auf die Gabel. Falls der Service wieder so teuer wird wie die Reparatur kommt se weg!

Nun ja, soviel dazu

viele Grüße
Henry77



			
				King-Steve schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Henry77
> 
> habe mein Bike   wieder bekommen alles wieder OK.
> Zu deinem Hinterbau kann ich dir sagen vieleicht liegt es an den Buchsen vom Dämpfer, war bei mir so hat Bergwerk kostenlos ersetzt (RESPEKT).
> ...


----------



## King-Steve (13. September 2004)

Hi, Henry77

mit der Mamba hatte ich bis dato keinerlei Probleme, habe sie beim Händler meines vertrauens nach 5000KM mal zur Inspektion gegeben. Hat mich 25  gekostet und sie arbeitet einwandfrei. Das einzige was schei...e ist an der Gabel ist die Aufnahme der  Scheibenbremse, das war eine super fummelei,
denn wenn man die vorgeschriebenen Drehmonente der Fa. Acros nimmt, dann ist der Bremssattel garnicht richtig fest.  (Laufend Stress  mit schleifender Bremse  , da der Sattel Arbeitet) Nach etwas mehr Drehmonent hat das ganze dann auch funktioniert.  
Ansonsten bin ich mit der Gabel sehr zufrieden, vieleicht hast du auch so ein Montagsding erwischt. 
Ich kann allerdings auch nur meine Erfahrung mit der Gabel zum besten geben, ich kenne ausser dir keinen anderen der die Gabel fährt, aber vieleicht findet sich im Forum noch der eine oder andere der  da was zu sagen kann, würde mich auch intressieren.
Ich hoffe es kommt bei dir alles wieder in Ordnung ( kostengünstig natürlich)  
Vieleicht mal auf die Seite von Acros gehen und nachfrage bezüglich der Zapfenbefestigung, vieleicht schicken sie dir das kostenlos zu?? Versuch ist es allemal wert oder?

Bis dann Steve


----------

